
One of Amazon’s first employees says the company should be broken up - dsr12
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/12/20/21031694/amazon-employee-break-up-paul-barton-davis-marketplace-sellers
======
IXxXI
Amazon should be broken up when OPEC's oil monopoly is broken and chinese
monopolies over steel industries and counterfeit CDs are divided in the name
of equality.

Oh wait. I forgot. Only american buiness should be divided and broken as the
real goal is to kill the united states economy. Equality was never a motive
behind it.

